

Digital dating: Young, single and nearby - applecore
http://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21582277-new-ways-satisfy-primeval-passions-young-single-and-nearby

======
daniel-cussen
Damnit, Tinder. At a friend's insistence, I tried you out while drunk, and
have the following to say:

1) Don't rip photos. You know a lot of the women on there aren't on there, you
just snagged their pic from Facebook. My friend, who works in social
networking, confirmed this happens in his industry.

2) Don't match me with people I didn't pick. I was suddenly getting all these
matches with girls I hadn't approved of. You had one job, Tinder! Match them
if _both_ liked each other.

3) Markov bots. I could tell, the day after, the girl (who had legitimately
matched to me) was some sort of Markov fembot because none of the shit she
said made much sense. I looked at her end of conversation (and Tinder's
policies, see points 1 and 2) and figured out they're sending out fembots.

I hope now that Tinder has its precious "traction" that it doesn't pull things
like this any more, but I wouldn't count on it.

